# أربعة أسباب تكفي للتوقف عن اللتوقف عن الخيانة الزوجية



## sweetyshery (10 مايو 2009)

*
الخيانه


في ظل انتشار ظاهرة الخيانة الزوجية، التي يعتبرها الخبراء مرضا عصريا مستعصيا، رأى علماء متخصصين بشؤون العائلة والأسرة، أن هناك أربعة أسباب تجعل خيانة الزوج أو الزوجة أو حتى إقامة علاقة مع هكذا شخص ذات عواقب وخيمة.



يرى الخبراء أن السبب الأول هو أن نتائج هذا النوع من العلاقات يكون سلبيا، فالعلاقة التي تبنى على خداع مصيرها أن تنفجر بوجه صاحبها حينما تنكشف الأوراق، كأن تعرف زوجة الشخص عن هذه العلاقة التي قد تصل عواقبها إلى القتل.



وتحت نفس البند، يرى الخبراء أن الخيانة تجلب الخيانة، بمعنى أنه في حال عرفت الزوجة عن زوجها الخائن، فإنها على الأرجح ستعامله بالمثل وتقيم علاقة خاصة بها، كما أن إقامة علاقة مع شخص خائن لا يضمن أن يخون الشخص مرة أخرى علاقته الجديدة، فمن خان أول مرة فلا رادع له أن يخون علاقة غير شرعية أصلا.



وثاني سبب، يجعل عدم خيانة الزوجة أمرا سديدا، هو الكدر الذي ينتج عن هذه الخيانة، فعندما يخون الشخص زوجته فإنه بدلا من يستمتع بعلاقته الجديدة فإنه يستغرق بالتآمر وخلق الأعذار للتهرب من زوجته الشرعية واللقاء بالعشيقة.



وبالنسبة للخبراء فإن السبب الثالث هو الضغط الذي ينجم عن هذا النوع من العلاقات، فلكي يحتفظ الزوج بعلاقته الأخرى عليه أن ينفق الكثير من الجهد والمال بالإضافة إلى موازنة ذلك مع بيته وأسرته، مما يجعل العملية برمتها ذات كلفة أعلى من مردودها.

و إذا ما اختل هذا التوازن كأن يسمن الزوج الخائن أو يفتقر إلى المال، فلا أسهل على العشيقة من أن تهجره بسهولة.




أما رابع سبب فهو الضرر الذي يقع على سمعة الزوج الخائن، والتي تتأثر كثيرا حيث يفقد احترامه أمام الكثير من أصدقائه ويعطي انطباعا سيئا عنه لدى الآخرين، وقد يضر حتى بعمله إذ يرى الناس أن الذي يخون أمانة منزله لا يرى مانعا من أن يخون أماناتهم أو أن يغش أو يخادع في عمله

.

ويرى الخبراء أن الأشخاص الذين يرتبطون بهكذا علاقات هم من الذين يعانون من ضعف الثقة بالنفس حيث يخشى الزوج الخائن خسران زوجته، فبالتالي يحتفظ بواحدة أخرى كنوع من الاحتياط، وبالمقابل فإنه يكون عادة من النوع النرجسي الذي يكترث لنفسه ولا يأبه بالآخرين ومشاعرهم.  







​*​


----------



## kalimooo (10 مايو 2009)

جميل جداااا يا sweety

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع المفيد القيم

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## sweetyshery (10 مايو 2009)

*ميرسي يا كليمو علي مرورك الجميل

وعلي تشجعك الاحلي *​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 مايو 2009)

_جميل جدااااااااااااااااا   ننتظر المزيد والمزيد والمزيد لحد بكرا الصبح _​


----------



## sweetyshery (10 مايو 2009)

*ميرسي يا جون وخليك معلق بقي لحد بكره*​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 مايو 2009)

sweetyshery قال:


> *ميرسي يا جون وخليك معلق بقي لحد بكره*​



_اخرنها    هتعلق اخرت اللى يرد على مواضيعيك 
ماشى _​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 مايو 2009)

*موضوع مفيد 
مرسي يا شيري علي الموضوع

الرب يبارك حياتك يا قمر​*


----------



## sweetyshery (10 مايو 2009)

*الموضوع نور بسببك يا احلي راجعه حبيبتي  ميرسي علي ردك الجميل*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 مايو 2009)

موضوع راااااااااائع وهام جدا يا سويتى 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## white rose (10 مايو 2009)

*ياااااااااه

اعتقد اي رجل رح يقرا الموضوع لازم يبطل مجرد خاطرة او فكرة او حتى فاحلامو انو يفكر بالخيانة

الشغلة موسهلة يعني قتل و خسارة مصاري (فلوس ) و فقدان احترام 

يا عيني ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس  عن جد عن جد موضوع مهم كتير

يسلموا ايديك سويتي*


----------



## zama (10 مايو 2009)

بأمانة موضوع هايل جداً
 والتحليل الجميل لتلك الظاهرة
أشكرك جداً جداً


----------



## sweetyshery (10 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااااائع وهام جدا يا سويتى
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...



*ميرسي علي مرورك الجميل يا كوكو​*


----------



## sweetyshery (10 مايو 2009)

white rose قال:


> *ياااااااااه
> 
> اعتقد اي رجل رح يقرا الموضوع لازم يبطل مجرد خاطرة او فكرة او حتى فاحلامو انو يفكر بالخيانة
> 
> ...



*ميرسي حبيبتي وتسلمي انتي علي مرورك *​


----------



## sweetyshery (10 مايو 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> بأمانة موضوع هايل جداً
> والتحليل الجميل لتلك الظاهرة
> أشكرك جداً جداً



*شكرا علي مرورك نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## عبير الإيمان (11 مايو 2009)

*ما شاااااااااااااااء الله !!!!! 

سلمت يداكي حبيبتي سويتي 

كلامك صح ... 

وأسمحي لي أعلق وأضيف كمان إلى ما قلتيه يا عمري ..​*


sweetyshery قال:


> *
> الخيانه
> 
> 
> ...



*أعتقد أن هذا السبب الأول هو من أخطر الأسباب 

وهو ما يسمى الحب قبل الزواج .... 

وأنا أرفض جدا ً هذه الفكرة ...

فلا أعتقد أبدا ً أن هناك علاقة زوجية سليمة ومتينه قامت أركانها بما يسمى الحب قبل الزواج 

لأنه قبل الزواج كل شخص يرى أجمل ما في الأخر ويكون أمامه في أبها حلله 

وفي بعد الزواج يظهر ما كان يستتر وتظهر عيوب كل واحد 

لذلك الحب الحقيقي والمتين هو الذي يقوم بعد الزواج لا قبله 

وهو الحب القائم على المودة والرحمة والألفه وتقبل الشخص  الأخر بما فيه من حسن وقبيح 

والتكامل أنه كل واحد يكمل الأخر ويكون ستر وغطاء عليه

والتضحية من أجل تمشي الحياة وتمر سفينتهم إلى بر الأمان ..

.....

هذا ما أعتقده وقد يكون رأيي فيه شيء من الصحة أو الخطأ والله أعلم بالصواب ...

...


تسلمي مرة أخرى حياتي سويتي 

ويااااااااااااريت ما تحرمينا من هكذا مواضيع مفيدة جدا  ً...

أحبكي ....​*


----------



## sweetyshery (11 مايو 2009)

*شكرا لمرورك يا عبير


بس الحب قبل الجواز مش غلط لو في النور وقدام الناس كلها 
دا بخليكي تعرفي عيوبه وتشوفي ازاي كنتي هتقدري تتعملي مع العيوب دي ولالا 
لكن لو بتعملو بغش ان كل واحد يبن الحلو بس هنا الغلط وهنا للي بيحصل المشكله 
عشان كدا الكل لازم يكون صريح مع للي بيحبه ويكون بيتعامل بطبعه الحقيقي*​


----------



## girgis2 (12 مايو 2009)

*شكرااا على الموضوع الرائع والمفيد*

*ولتوضيحك لنتائج الخيانة وأضرارها السيئة*

*وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## sweetyshery (12 مايو 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *شكرااا على الموضوع الرائع والمفيد*
> 
> *ولتوضيحك لنتائج الخيانة وأضرارها السيئة*
> 
> *وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*



*شكرا لمرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## عبير الإيمان (12 مايو 2009)

sweetyshery قال:


> *شكرا لمرورك يا عبير
> 
> 
> بس الحب قبل الجواز مش غلط لو في النور وقدام الناس كلها
> ...



*كلامك صح يا سويتي ....

بس في ناااااااس لا تريد الزواج بس تريد تلعب بمشاعر الاخر 

وتقضي مثلما بيقولوا أيام حلوة وبعدين يا الله كل واحد يروح في حاله 

وكأن اللي جرى ما كان ... 

فكيف راح تعرف أنه إنسان صادق أو مخادع 

بس لما يكون الإنسان صادق بيدخل البيت من الباب مش ينط من الشباك 

يطلب البنت من أبوها .... وفي فترة الخطوبة أعتقد إنها فترة يمكن أن تدرس الطباع 

بس مش من خلال البنت تعرفي ليش ...؟؟

لأن البنت ضعيفة رقيقة بتنخدع بسهولة ممكن يخدعها ويستغل مشاعرها 

بس ممكن تعرف طباعة من خلال أهلها ... لأن الأهل أكيد راح يشوفوه بعيون محايدة غير مأثر عليها 

هذا ما أعتقده والله أعلم ......​​*


----------



## sweetyshery (12 مايو 2009)

*الناس دي في ربنا يتصرف معهم وربنا ادنا عقل نفكر بيه ونعرف الصح من الغلط يا عبير 

وشكرا لمرورك وتعليقك الجميل*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 مايو 2009)

*حلو قوي ياشيري
محهود رائع
ومفيد ياجميل بس اللي ينفذ​*


----------



## sweetyshery (12 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههه 
فعلا للي ينفذ بقي  



*​


----------



## وليم تل (13 مايو 2009)

شكرا شيرى
على الموضوع الجميل
ودمتى بود​


----------



## sweetyshery (13 مايو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا شيرى
> على الموضوع الجميل
> ودمتى بود​




*شكرا علي مرورك وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------

